# OLED Monitor



## Blackout27 (7. April 2015)

Moin Moin 

Da ich mich seit geraumer Zeit mit Pixeln beschäftige und vor kurzen ein neuen Monitor (TN Panel) und TV (IPS Panel) gekauft habe, bin ich auf OLED´s gestoßen. LG bringt dieses Jahr neue TV Geräte raus mit UHD und OLED Technik. Als Reaktionzeit gibt LG *0,001 Millisekunden* an. Im Vergleich zu mein PC Monitor welcher einer der schnellsten Geräte ist (Asus rog swift), wirkt dieser ja wie eine Schnecke 
Nun aber zu meiner Frage, weiß jemand ob es bereits PC Monitore mit OLED gibt bzw. wann welche erscheinen (und wenn nicht warum)? Das diese Modelle sicher sehr sehr kostspielig sind ist mir klar aber das war UHD auch vor 1-2 Jahren. 
Gerne kann auch hier diskutiert werden über die Vor- und Nachteile der Technick  Finde es wirklich spannend und bin sogar leicht traurig das ich mich Jahre lang eher um den Pixelzähler gekümmert habe als um die Pixel selbst 

Ein UHD Monitor (28-32 Zoll) mit OLED und evtl. mehr als 60 Herz wären doch ein toller Nachfolger


----------



## Ryle (7. April 2015)

Die Reaktionszeit ist sehr gering bis nicht vorhanden. Problem ist noch immer die sehr geringe Ausbeute, die Lebenserwartung und die verschiedene Abnutzung der LEDs. Wenn selbst der Marktführer Samsung von der OLED Technik abspringt kann das nichts gutes heißen. Jetzt kommt auch noch der Sprung auf UHD, was das Problem noch vergrößert. Ich glaube OLED wird mit Ausnahme von Kamera und Smartphone Displays so schnell keinen Einzug finden, zumindest nicht in der bisherigen Form.


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2015)

Bis OLED in den Monitormarkt Einzug findet, werden noch Jahre vergehen.
Wenn es überhaupt dazu kommt.


----------



## yingtao (7. April 2015)

Es gibt von Sony OLED Monitore mit 1080p in verschiedenen Größen und einen mit 4k in 30". Mit 1080p in 25" kostet der Sony BVM-E250A rund 21.500€ und der mit 4k in 30" kostet der Sony BVM-X300 rund 30.000€. Der 25" hat neben den ganzen in der Filmindustrie genutzten Anschlüssen auch einen HDMI Port, der 30" hat nur SDI. Man müsste sich also noch einen Konverter kaufen um da z.B. einen PC anzuschließen. Einsatzort ist aktuell um Filmaufnahmen direkt am Set zu begutachten oder halt beim Schnitt. Der Monitor wird auf Bestellung gefertigt und hat entsprechend lange Lieferzeiten.

Sonst gibt es nur die OLED Fernseher. OLED ist eigentlich eine tolle Technik aber wie schon gesagt wurde gibt es zum einen das Problem mit der geringen Ausbeute bei großen Displays und das Problem mit der Abnutzung. Beim Samsung Galaxy S2 hat man das sehr gut beobachten können wo das Bild mehr und mehr in Richtung grünlich gewechselt ist.


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2015)

Naja das sind aber halt keine Mainstream tauglichen Monitore.
Selbst für 500€ wäre ein 1080p noch überteuert.


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2015)

Das es OLED TVs gibt aber keine OLED Bildschirme ist erstaunlich denn prinzipiell ist eines der Schlüsselprobleme der OLED Technik das der Preis im Gegensatz zu LCDs etwa proportional zur Bildfläche ist womit speziell große Bildschirme (und erst recht große TVs) sehr teuer sind.

Wenn ein großer Hersteller wie etwa Samsung oder LG ernsthaft versuchen würde Consumer OLED PC-Monitore zu bauen könnten diese bereits heute deutlich unter 1000€ kosten vermutlich sogar mit 4k/UHD. Aber das ist leider nicht der Fall.

Das liegt wohl unter anderem schlicht daran das der Marktfür High-End TVs wesentlich größer ist als der Markt für High-End PC Monitore weshalb der Fortschritt dort schneller geht wofür es etliche Beispiele gibt.


----------



## Robbers (20. April 2015)

Ich habe vor kurzem 2 mal ein OLED TV gesehen, es wurde in 2 verschiedenen Fachgeschäfte für 2999 Euro angeboten, es hat alles was das Herz begehrt  
Top Features:
OLED (WRGB)
Curved Design
Magic Remote 2014 (Silber)
Triple Tuner DVB -T/-C/-S**
DVR Ready-USB Recording ( Für DVB-T/-C/-S)
Cinema 3D 
Inkl. 2 x Polarisations 3D Brillen (AG-F310) und 2 x Polarisations 3D Brillen Clip (AG-F420)
2D zu 3D & 3D zu 2D Konvertierung
3D Tiefen Kontrolle
3D Filme über den LG Store abrufbar
Smart TV 
Web OS (Betriebssystem)
Premium Apps im LG Store abrufbar
Große anzahl von Apps im LG Store abrufbar
Webbrowser mit HTML 5 Unterstützung
Smart Share Plus
2nd TV (Nur DVB-T/-C/-S FTA Programme)
EEK A 
4 x HDMI
3 x USB 2.0
Wlan integriert
Digitaler Audioausgang (Optisch)
1 x Kopfhörerausgang

Es ist zwar von LG (bin kein Fan) aber sehr sehr günstig relativ gesehen.


----------



## Atent123 (20. April 2015)

Was hast du gegen LG ?
Ich mag eigentlich Dell/LG Monitore.


----------



## Robbers (21. April 2015)

Das wird sich anhören als ob ich ein Fanboy bin, aber ich hatte schon ein TV von LG, hab jetzt ein von Samsung, und es ist kein vergleich, von Samsung ist die support besser, es gibt sehr viele updates. Auch bin smartphone ist es die gleiche, mein Fraus Optimus 2X war der absolute reinfall. 

Zum obengenannte TV hab ich gerade bei Am..on gesehen für 1599 Euro. Also ein sehr günstigen Preis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. April 2015)

Und welche Modelle hast du verglichen? Denn einen 'älteren' LG mit einem 'neueren' Samsung zu vergleichen, ohne Preisklasse ist nicht objektiv. Aber wie gesagt OLED wird interessant für Monitore, evtl. kommen vorher noch QD-LED.


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Januar 2016)

Entschuldigt wenn ich den alten Thread wieder heraus hole aber es ist ja einiges passiert bzgl OLED.

Ich habe mal einen TV verlinkt welcher mich sehr interessiert. Man sagt ja OLED besitzt quasi keine Reaktionszeit, würde das bedeuten, dass der TV auch super zum Spielen zu gebrauchen ist? 

LG 55EG9209 139 cm (55 Zoll) Curved OLED Fernseher (Ultra HD, Triple Tuner, 3D, Smart-TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## Zingel1986 (9. Februar 2016)

Mit der Reaktionszeit hast du sicherlich recht. Allerdings muss man bei TVs mit dem meist wesentlich höheren Input-Lag rechnen.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es auch Probleme mit Standbildern, ähnlich wie bei Plasma TVs. Das Bild ist zwar brillant, aber das Panel leidet unter "Einbrenneffekten" bei Standbildern. Das kann man gut bei älteren Smartphones mit OLED Screen beobachten.
Ich denke auch das ist der Hauptgrund dafür, dass es keine Monitore gibt.

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass weder LG noch Samsung bisher die Fabriken fertig gebaut haben, in denen zukünftig die TV Panels gebaut werden. LG produziert auf einer kleinen Linie in einer Fabrik für Smartphone-Displays.

Der Markt für PC Monitore mit solchen Eigenschaften ist zu klein, als das man rentabel Geräte Anbieten könnte. Erst wenn TVs in hohen Stückzahlen produziert werden, könnte es sein, dass auch Monitore kommen. Das sind dann Quasi Abfallprodukte.

Die Techniken zur Produktion ändern sich auch extrem schnell. Das Fraunhofer Institut hat eine Technik entwickelt, bei der die Substanzen wie mit einem Drucker aufgetragen werden. Nebenbei sind die Big Player der Automotive Branche dabei auch auf OLED für Beleuchtung zu setzen. Da kommt also einiges.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ausgereifte Großserientechnik für den PC-Bereich in 2-5 Jahren verfügbar sein wird und OLED früher oder später LCD in den meisten Bereichen ersetzen wird.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. Februar 2016)

Der Inputlag hängt unter anderen damit zusammen, dass Fernseher die 24 Bilder pro Sekunde auf 100 oder mehr hochrechnen, um ein flüssigeres Erlebnis zu ermöglichen. Meistens kann man das aber abschalten.


----------



## MeisterOek (16. Juni 2016)

Und ich hol den Thread wieder hervor ;P Vor "kurzem" ist das Samsung Tab Pro S herausgekommen. Ein Win10 Tablet mit OLED Bildschirm. Dort wird gegen das Einbrennen die Taskleiste in Mikrovibration versetzt, damit immer wieder andere LEDs genutzt werden. Ich hatte das Teil selbst zu Testzwecken bei mir und muss sagen, ich habe keine Unschärfe wahrgenommen. Aber das wäre ja schon ein erster Schritt in Richtung von OLED Monitoren.


----------



## Nikmido (16. Juni 2016)

Interessant zu beobachten dürfte es sein, sobald dieser Monitor den Massenmarkt erreicht: Dell UltraSharp UP3017Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Der Preis liegt in den USA aktuell bei schlappen 4.999$


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Juni 2016)

Zingel1986 schrieb:


> , aber das Panel leidet unter "Einbrenneffekten" bei Standbildern.


Hab auch davon gelesen, dass es Einbrennprobleme geben soll(bei OLED), zumindest bei Monitoren.


----------



## Steiftier80sg (27. August 2016)

Ich bin heute auch mal auf der suche nach Oled 4K Monitore am besten  noch mit HDR gewesen! Vor allem nach dem ich nach längerer Zeit einen  guten Freund von mir wieder getroffren hatte der sich vor kurzem ein  Oled TV für 6500€ gekauft hat das bei einer größe von 160 cm! Also  dachte ich kann ein Monitor der 1m in der Diagonale kleiner ist nicht  ganz soviel kosten, bzw. um die hälfte billiger sein! Heute wurde ich  eines besseren belehrt! ich hab mal 2 links zu einem Oled Monitor angehängt.  

CES 2016: Dell bringt 30-Zoll-OLED-Monitor | heise online
Dell UP3017Q '4K' UHD OLED monitor - PC Monitors


----------

